# Cold feet



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering whether among TC members there are:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My feet easily get cold, especially if standing in socks on a hard floor as the cold basement comes through the floor into my feet. Sometimes my feet get hot though, and I have at times let them stick out of the covers in bed to cool them. 

The other problem is that in shoes they get hot a lot and I find myself kicking off my shoes a lot. I think that because I am 6'1" and thin, my feet and other extremities get cold more easily than for someone with a more compact body (short and/or stout).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I only suffered from cold feet when I was about to get married for the first time.

You will have to excuse me. I had never been to a hanging before.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I suffer from cold feet when I go outside without my boots on.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

And like Jacob Marley, "At this time of the rolling year I suffer most." :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Florestan said:


> I think that because I am 6'1" and thin, my feet and other extremities get cold more easily than for someone with a more compact body (short and/or stout).


Same problem, 6'2". I also have popsicle fingers. I was in a square dancing club when I was in high school but quit after a month because I couldn't allemande left or do-si-do without imposing frostbite.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I suffer from cold feet when I am sitting or standing still outside for a long time.
But I often have cold hands like all the time.

Thinking of it I do have cold feet I just don't think much about it.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Never have cold feet (well, after an hour of fierce training on my speedskates they are somewhat cold and numb) or cold hand. In fact I am generally on the warm side. I do enjoy cold weather. My friends are often surprised that I don't wear a jacket when walking the dog for an hour. Just a sweater, maybe a scarf. It simply feels better, healthier even, to feel that cold on your body.
Summer and heat also affects my mind. I'm not clinically depressed, but summer and warm weather do no good to my mind and mood.
My wife on the other hand always has cold feet. We're complementary in that and she knows where to find me with her frozen extremities


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm in between, going from home with the wrong shoes / boots in winter doesn't help.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Cold feet (at least in the literal sense) isn't something we have to worry about so much at this time of year here in New Zealand.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I rarely suffer from cold feet.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Women do tend to suffer more from cold feet than men, and for years I wore bedsocks. (What a picture, hey!  ) 
But now I find my feet seem to stay warmer without them (bed socks, I mean, not men).


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I suffer from it on occasion. It usually occurs before I go to the dentist, or my sister's house. *Oh*, wait a minute...my feet are perfectly fine.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I don 't get cold feet but if my shoes are too heavy, I get a burning sensation in my feet and eventually have to change shoes. Anyone else suffer like this????


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

my metabolism shifts over in winter. I become a human heat pump. In summer, I get more capillaries near the surface of my skin to radiate more heat. In winter, this shifts and my skin doesn't send as much blood to the surface and something kicks over in my body to burn more calories for heat. 

when I sit in a car, I steam up the window beside me

I actually have a harder time being indoors up in town where everybody keeps things at 70F. Like last night I went up to sing carols at a couple of nursing homes and they keep the heat up pretty high for the people there. I was absolutely roasting.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Best would be not to test this, but to live in the climate where temperature don't drop lower than +15. 
That would be in my dream, as well I would save loads on heating and buy half of my classical cd wishilst in merely two seasons.. 
When I stand or sit for longer, in freezing conditions, yup, feet and hands get cold and I get even blue nails to beautify the picture. But if I move or walk I get overheated within 5 -10 minutes, and after 15 min I feel like peeling layers of clothing off myself. I really need a donkey to carry stuff arround when I need to warm up or to cool down.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

